# Hi from a new ESFP



## Ćerulean

Beth said:


> Hi mom. :tongue:


Hey sister.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

*They Actually are Mom and Daughter*



Res said:


> Hey sister.


Beth is seriously her daughter. I am beth's best friend, and Cheryl is like a step mom.

And no, she doesn't beat me like a red headed step child.

We're not joking. :happy:


----------



## Zulban

Well this is probably a good time to reveal that due to my sexual expeditions you are all very likely my children.


----------



## Shai Gar

Charlie Chaotic said:


> Beth is seriously her daughter. I am beth's best friend, and Cheryl is like a step mom.
> 
> And no, she doesn't beat me like a red headed step child.
> 
> We're not joking. :happy:


So we can't attempt to seduce her?


----------



## Beth

Shai Gar said:


> So we can't attempt to seduce her?


You could try Shai, but even though you are a sexy, shoeless, god of war...you don't have a prayer. She's already been taken. lol


----------



## Shai Gar

heee, you remembered.


----------



## Beth

Res said:


> Hey sister.


What's up brother?


----------



## Beth

Shai Gar said:


> heee, you remembered.


How could i forget? An awesome ENTP like you? ...who threatened to BLIND us all... yeah, i remember well...


----------



## Shai Gar

They threatened the reputation of my almighty penis. You don't do that unless you want to see the penis. I'll gladly take it out and wave it around like the buster sword at anyone who wants to look.


----------



## Beth

But Shai... I don't want to see the penis. lol 
Whether your reputation is on the line or not, don't punish the innocent bystanders over an idiot's misguided insult >.<


----------



## Shai Gar

I thought you wanted to date me? Surely seeing my penis is an inevitable by-product of dating someone.

Don't worry. I'm not showing my penis to anyone at the moment.


----------



## Beth

lol, very true, but i don't like people that are too easy. I don't want to see anyone's penis until then.


----------



## Beth

I can't wait to see mom's reaction when she reads this thread...


----------



## Shai Gar

It's okay, I'm not considering showing anyone on this forum my penis for a very long time.


----------



## Beth

On behalf of everyone on this forum, thank you. lol


----------



## Shai Gar

Beth said:


> I can't wait to see mom's reaction when she reads this thread...


haha, yeah, that'd be awesome.


----------



## Beth

Shai Gar said:


> haha, yeah, that'd be awesome.


Yeah, awesome for you... funny for Charlie, and scary for me. Over here on her thread talking about your penis. Oh, it will be interesting when she reads this tomorrow... And if I get in trouble, i expect you to take full responsibility for it.


----------



## Shai Gar

Me? Why? You brought it up. I want to put it in someone else entirely.


----------



## Beth

You started it when you threatened to blind us all by videotaping yourself masturbating, which scarred me and therefor left your comments embedded in my memory. Then you mentioned seducing my mom, which reminded me of that dreadful conversation. I then mentioned your godlike awesomeness and the conversation continued from there. You started it long ago, you just didn't realize it. Therefor it is your fault. Be a man, you joker! :tongue:


----------



## Zulban

What was that Beth? You wanted to see everyone's penis?


----------



## Beth

Of course, Zulban! I want to see yours in person. Where do you live? >:] I've got a chainsaw I would love to introduce your penis to.


----------



## Shai Gar

Beth said:


> Therefore it is your fault. Be a man, you joker! :tongue:


I am a man. Would you like to see my equipment?


----------



## Zulban

Beth said:


> Of course, Zulban! I want to see yours in person. Where do you live? >:] I've got a chainsaw I would love to introduce your penis to.


Grey Nuns Residence room L-116, Montreal, Canada


----------



## Beth

Crap... you're too far away. I'm in southern US... meet me halfway.


----------



## Zulban

Beth said:


> Crap... you're too far away. I'm in southern US... meet me halfway.


Well, I think I called you on that one pretty good


----------



## Beth

Shai Gar said:


> I am a man. Would you like to see my equipment?


Haven't we been over this before? No. lol


----------



## Beth

Zulban said:


> Well, I think I called you on that one pretty good


Yeah, I'm too lazy to travel to Canada. You'd have to come down here.


----------



## Shai Gar

Hey, you're calling my manhood into question.

I never let girls or women get away with that emasculating phrase.

"Some Man You Are"
"Be a Man"
"A REAL MAN would..."

To each of those phrases and more I drop my pants.


----------



## Shai Gar

Beth said:


> Yeah, I'm too lazy to travel to Canada. You'd have to come down here.


What sort of benefit could he receive for going all that distance? Travel alone would be expensive, could he at least get free accommodation?


----------



## Beth

Shai Gar said:


> Hey, you're calling my manhood into question.
> 
> I never let girls or women get away with that emasculating phrase.
> 
> "Some Man You Are"
> "Be a Man"
> "A REAL MAN would..."
> 
> To each of those phrases and more I drop my pants.


I was talking about facing up to your responsibilities, not telling you to mess with my sanity. lol


----------



## Shai Gar

Yet you said "be a man". Would the inverse be "Be a woman", and meaning "don't bother about facing up to any responsibility, you're a woman so noone expects you to do anything at all, just lie around and be pretty, intelligence and competence is for men."


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

Someone sounds a little fussy...(shai)
:crazy:


----------



## Shai Gar

Charlie Chaotic said:


> Someone sounds a little fussy...(shai)
> :crazy:


Yes Yes I know. I'm being a woman.


I hate gender inequality. That is both sides of the fence. It shits me off. Every single bit of it. And since thought is based in the words we use to think them, and we think with the language we use, I hate it when people use ignorant language.


----------



## Charlie Chaotic

Well, at least you hate gender inequality. That is one thing that some should have learned in Afghanistan a long time ago.


----------



## Shai Gar

I've heard this parable about a man who had a speck in his eye...

I can't quite remember what it was about or what it meant... Could someone please fill me in here?


----------



## Beth

Shai Gar said:


> Yes Yes I know. I'm being a woman.
> 
> 
> I hate gender inequality. That is both sides of the fence. It shits me off. Every single bit of it. And since thought is based in the words we use to think them, and we think with the language we use, I hate it when people use ignorant language.



Ignorant? I'm sorry if charlie or i offended you. I did not mean" Be a man", referring to gender. I meant it as be a man, not a little boy. Grow up instead of gender. I wasn't implying you acted as a girl, but as a child.


----------



## Shai Gar

That's presupposing that a "mature adult" acts as you desire them to. Which is part of my annoyance.


----------



## Beth

I always expected mature adults to take responsibility. Oops, my mistake.


----------



## Shai Gar

That depends on your definition of mature. I know heaps of humans who have matured, but don't take responsibility for anything. Hell, that's pretty much what todays culture is based on.


----------



## Cheryl

snail said:


> Welcome. We don't get too many ESFPs around here, so you will be a welcome addition. I look forward to studying you further.


That kind of makes me feel like a science experament...sounds fun. lol It was very nice to hear from you.


----------



## Cheryl

mcgooglian said:


> Welcome, I shall pick your brain apart with a pointy stick so I can get a better understanding of how the ESFP mind works.


Sounds fun.  Basically, almost everything is funny to me, and I love for people around me to be happy... that and I can't seem to remember anything. lol


----------



## Cheryl

gOpheR said:


> Welcome to the Cafe.


Thank you.


----------



## Cheryl

StarryNights said:


> Hey and welcome my S person


Thank you for the welcome.  Sorry for the late response, but I'm still learning how to use the site.


----------



## Cheryl

JoeMetallic said:


> Beth, is Cheryl seriously your mom? (That's so cool)
> 
> Greetings and Salutations, Cheryl.
> Enjoy your browses.
> My aunt is ESFP, as is one of my friends.


Thank you.


----------



## Cheryl

Zulban said:


> Oh, I see
> 
> Was it a bribe?
> 
> *Cheryl*, as you'll soon see there are like, *absolutely* no ESFPs on _this forum_. Feel free to break the all time ESFP post record of, probably, *3* :laughing:
> There are *a lot* of _extremely_ different people all gathered together here.
> 
> How was my attempt to talk to an ESFP?


Very interesting...kind of unexpected. lol Thanks for making me feel welcome.


----------



## Cheryl

Charlie Chaotic said:


> Hi mom...ahem, Cheryl...
> lol, luv u step mommy


Awww...I love you too!


----------



## Cheryl

Beth said:


> Hi mom. :tongue:


Hi Sweetie!


----------



## Cheryl

slowriot said:


> Hello Im ready to be fascinated by the ESFP mind.


I don't know how fascinating I would be, but I'm always up for a chat.


----------



## Cheryl

Shai Gar said:


> haha, yeah, that'd be awesome.


I'm actually pretty cool about things. I've been chatting online for years...nothing much surprises me.


----------



## mcgooglian

Cheryl said:


> Sounds fun.  Basically, almost everything is funny to me, and I love for people around me to be happy... that and I can't seem to remember anything. lol


Good, you're making it less painful for yourself. :tongue: This is a good start.


----------

